# AEB with Sony A-350



## slr_fan (Sep 28, 2010)

Guys I am a newbie trying the her / aeb on my Sony a-350 .. But I don't know how .. I can't find the option 

Plzz help


----------



## Provo (Sep 28, 2010)

slr_fan said:


> Guys I am a newbie trying the her / aeb on my Sony a-350 .. But I don't know how .. I can't find the option
> 
> Plzz help


 
Check your manual perhaps your camera doesn't support aeb 
but it might do over and underexposure manually like my Fuji e900


----------

